# Postars Folge 10 - 30.10



## Matt the bet (1 Nov. 2008)

Hallo an alle,
bei der aktuellen Popstars-Folge vom Donnerstag gabs eine sexy Cheerleader-Performance, vielleicht hat jemand das Video dazu?

Danke schonmal
Matt


----------



## Katzun (4 Nov. 2008)

habe nur das gefunden, vielleicht hilft das um die wartezeit zu überbrücken

bleibe aber aber am ball

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=63345
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=63344


----------



## Matt the bet (7 Nov. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> habe nur das gefunden, vielleicht hilft das um die wartezeit zu überbrücken
> 
> bleibe aber aber am ball
> 
> ...



hmm, auch nich von schlechten eltern, besonder das bikini-shooting, danke schonmal :thumbup:


----------



## umutderboss (3 Jan. 2009)

thx für die links


----------

